# Cast Iron Skillet



## Jim (Aug 4, 2011)

Can anyone help ID the maker of this skillet?









Thanks!


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 4, 2011)

Somebody in China?


----------



## Jim (Aug 4, 2011)

Don't really think so, It been in my family a long while, I am the 3rd generation caretaking it.


----------



## Lefty (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm not sure, but I have a #6 just like it. 
I think there was a time when Erie had no makers mark, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## Line cooked (Aug 4, 2011)

Just guessing but griswald(erie) would be my first gues considering the age. I also think they marked thier early pans with the size on the handle. ....Nice pan by the way


----------



## Line cooked (Aug 4, 2011)

Your question has really sparked my curiosity. Check out this link under the Wagner pans...might be a match?
http://www.panman.com/sale.html


----------



## Jim (Aug 4, 2011)

Line cooked said:


> Your question has really sparked my curiosity. Check out this link under the Wagner pans...might be a match?
> http://www.panman.com/sale.html


 
That looks like it, the 5 is the same and its listed as unmarked. Thanks for the help!


----------



## wenus2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hmm, a Wagner. Good catch, I was guessing a Griswold at first too with that marking on front and the handle style. 
Looks like a nice a pan, them old ones usually have lots of pitting, good to see one so well cared for.


----------



## Line cooked (Aug 4, 2011)

Jim said:


> That looks like it, the 5 is the same and its listed as unmarked. Thanks for the help!


 
Very welcome:happymug:


----------



## obtuse (Aug 4, 2011)

Very nice. Cast iron treasure right there.


----------



## steeley (Aug 4, 2011)

http://www.griswoldcookware.com/Items%20for%20Sale.htm




[/IMG]

Like to score one of these .
:thumbsup:


----------



## obtuse (Aug 4, 2011)

Whoa... I need one


----------



## steeley (Aug 4, 2011)

the set is only $3100.00


----------



## jmforge (Aug 6, 2011)

And possibly worth it. My mom has a collection of cast iron from her mother, my dads mother and various and sundry grandmothers and aunts. All old Griswold and REAL Lodge stuff, not the crap Lodge they sell at Cracker Barrel nowadays. She had a big new Lodge pan and the handle snapped off one day. It apparently had a huge void.


steeley said:


> the set is only $3100.00


----------



## Lefty (Aug 6, 2011)

I have two Smart pans, from Brockville, Ontario. Honestly, they are my two favorite cast-iron pans. If any of you get a chance with one, TAKE IT!


----------

